# Madame Speaker Pelosi (D) calls out Speaker Boehner (R)



## Dot Com (May 17, 2012)

She's right 

Pelosi: Boehner


> "To toss this into the mix right now, saying we have to have cuts that exceed even the  extent to which we lift the debt ceiling, is really immature [and] irresponsible," she said. "Let's get serious."


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...



What is the reason Nancy Pelosi and her pals were tossed out of leadership in the House?


----------



## Dot Com (May 17, 2012)

I can't wait 'til she gets the gavel back.


----------



## Oddball (May 17, 2012)

That lying old bat would know all about immature and irresponsible.


----------



## Stephanie (May 17, 2012)

gawd, does anyone take that woman serious anymore?

she should call herself out and RESIGN


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...



first, she's no longer "madam speaker"

but she's still a lying *XXXX*

That idiot refused to cut waste and got tossed, and now she's still at it.

why does she and you hate the working poor?

*We're not in the Flame Zone, dude. 

~Oddball*


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> I can't wait 'til she gets the gavel back.



why?

So more people end up on welfare?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

90% tax rate adn the wealthy didnt leave


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

Historical Top Tax Rate


----------



## Liability (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...



She's flatly and dangerously wrong.

Boehner is obviously right.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

Nancy Pelosi said "Let's get serious!" _*Nancy Pelosi!*
_


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 17, 2012)

> "To toss this into the mix right now, saying we have to have cuts that exceed even the  extent to which we lift the debt ceiling, is really immature [and] irresponsible," she said. "Let's get serious."



True. This is at the core of rightist extremism and idiocy. 

The economy needs to continue to heal, lets get more Americans back to work first, on payrolls * paying taxes*; every economist has gone on record stating that balancing the budget now wont foster economic recovery, and could even hinder it. Cuts should be made based on facts and reason, not irresponsible conservative doctrine and dogma.


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> I can't wait 'til she gets the gavel back.



She can't get it back.  The American people shoved it so far up her ass, she had to have a colostomy.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

why did reagan have a tax rate over 50% on the top tax bracket during his watch?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

Why did for the years we had a top tax rate of 90% did the wealthy NOT leave like you people claim they will?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

90fucking%


----------



## Papageorgio (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...



So spending money we don't have, not having a budget or even a budget submitted is mature and responsible?

Former speaker, still can't figure it out.


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > "To toss this into the mix right now, saying we have to have cuts that exceed even the  extent to which we lift the debt ceiling, is really immature [and] irresponsible," she said. "Let's get serious."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cut every Washington politician's salary and budget by 25%.  Cut every federal employee's salary by 20% and have them partially pay for their health benefits.  Reduce the number of Federal paid holidays.  Get rid of all govt unions and teacher unions.

That's a start.


----------



## eflatminor (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...



Sure Nancy, because actually living anywhere close to within our means...that's immature and irresponsible?  

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time

Over $138,000 owed by each and every taxpayer.  Now THAT'S serious!


----------



## Annie (May 17, 2012)

Some folks are counting on their dreams coming true. Unlikely:

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Generic Congressional Vote



> Generic Congressional Vote
> 
> RCP Average	4/11 - 5/13	*Republicans +1.9*



When one considers the details, such as 'likely voters' and those numbers, headaches for the dreamers.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > She's right
> ...



If by refusing to cut waste you mean cutting 500billion in wasteful Medicare spending then youd be correct


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > She's right
> ...



ROTFL so according to you having shitting living standards is responsible and mature


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2012)

I'm sure there are a lot of people in government that truly want to do good for the people of this country.  They may be delusional and misdirected on the way they go about their business of doing good things, but their intentions are good.  This old bitch is another story, she is the opposite of what I described.  She is in this fight for herself.  She could not care less about the people she claims to represent.  As long as everyone bows at her feet and riches beyond imagination grace the bank accounts of her and her disgusting husband she will keep the fight going and ruin anyone that gets in her way.  If I were in charge I would hold court on this bitch and hang her on the steps of congress as a message to all future Pelosi types that are sure to pop their ugly heads up.  If you're a greedy scumbag and you care more about power and money than doing a decent job for the American people then stay out of my government.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > She's right
> ...



It is impossible to spend money you dont have. Hey can I buys this apple with money I dont have while sure you can buy this apple with out buying it
Furthermore it is impossible for the govt to spend money without having a budget
So come back when you can think for yourself instead of reguirtate talking points that make no logical sense


----------



## eflatminor (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



You're saying without this kind of unsustainable debt, we'd have "Shitting living standards"...really?  Tell me, how will you be paying your share?  Cash or check?


----------



## eflatminor (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Furthermore it is impossible for the govt to spend money without having a budget...



Really?  We've not have a budget in about 1100 days.  Has the government not been spending money during that time?


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Jesus. Go look up Greece.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore it is impossible for the govt to spend money without having a budget...
> ...



So the govt hasn't spent a dime in the last 1100 days. Have any more retarded thigns to say.
Just because you are a retard who believes anything republicans say despite reality does not mean you regurgitating stupid shit makes it true


----------



## Papageorgio (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



True idiot.


----------



## Annie (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Is English your second language? Are you an American citizen? I'm curious based upon your posts.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...



Can anyone actually explain why it is immature and irresponsible to us children, or do we simply have to accept the word of the adults who are screwing everything up?


----------



## Oddball (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...


Do the paint chips stay crunchy, even in milk?


----------



## eflatminor (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Excuse me?  Are you drunk?  YOU are the one that stated "Furthermore it is impossible for the govt to spend money without having a budget".  We haven't had a budget in 1100 days, yet obviously the government keeps spending.  So, how do you reconcile your statement?


----------



## Stephanie (May 17, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > She's right
> ...



no kidding..just like they had to pass a bill to see what's in it.

this woman is nothing but a shit stirrer


----------



## eflatminor (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



I'm going with intoxicated...


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> gawd, does anyone take that woman serious anymore?
> 
> she should call herself out and RESIGN


The OP does.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


with the fact that numerous budgets have been passed and you&#8217;re just regurgitating lies you heard and refusing to actually think for yourself
Part of the problem is that you are illiterate


----------



## Stephanie (May 17, 2012)

this picture of her walking through the protesters should of made everyone sick..






Instead some hailed her as some hero


----------



## eflatminor (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> with the fact that numerous budgets have been passed ...



Link?


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > with the fact that numerous budgets have been passed ...
> ...



Government shutdown averted as Congress passes spending measure | WJLA.com

heres another 
DailyTech - House Passes Measure to Detail Government Spending Available Online

another
DailyTech - House Passes Measure to Detail Government Spending Available Online

another
House passes spending bill - CNN

another
Congress passes continuing resolution, avoids another shutdown threat &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs

Note that is 5.
Want more you retard?


----------



## eflatminor (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Sorry, but you fail.  Those are not budgets, which require passage by both houses and a Presidential signature.  You can try again if you like.


----------



## Stephanie (May 17, 2012)

so a spending bill is a budget..?

I mean REALLY?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 17, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> so a spending bill is a budget..?



Sure if you are a member of the current administration or a pure partisan suck up!


----------



## Oddball (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...


We need one before getting more....Continuing resolutions aren't budgets, slapnutz.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Historical Top Tax Rate



Why don't you post that again just in case we didn't see it the other 15 times you crazy bitch.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> I can't wait 'til she gets the gavel back.



I think you're going to be waiting quite a while.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 17, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True. This is at the core of rightist extremism and idiocy.



Yes, it's extreme if you're to the left of Stalin.  Is that your excuse?


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> so a spending bill is a budget..?
> 
> I mean REALLY?



Amazing according to right wingers spending money is not spending money]
its as if in order to believe their fantasy world they have lost the ability to understand enlgish


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



All 5 where passed by both houses and signed by Obama. But I guess you will now say that Obama is a Muslim Kenyan so hes not president therefore its not a budget


----------



## Annie (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Are you really this stupid or do you just play the role on messageboards?


----------



## Stephanie (May 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...




I'll take the first choice for a 100 Alex..


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Wow how nice of you to post such an intelligent post I guess it is intelligent to you or if your IQ is below 60


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2012)

Good for Pelosi!

A Speaker who actually accomplished something on the job


----------



## Stephanie (May 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Good for Pelosi!
> 
> A Speaker who actually accomplished something on the job



what? shoving a bill down the peoples throat against THEIR WILL?
or how about that swamp she promised to clean out? then it turns out she was swimming in that swamp herself..


----------



## eflatminor (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> All 5 where passed by both houses and signed by Obama



Well, that's simply not true.  It just isn't.  Those examples are NOT budgets.  Budget resolutions are distinct from appropriations bills, which actually allocate how the federal government spends its money.   

I find it ironic your continued insistence that others do not understand English when it is you that appears deficient with regard to the definition of a budget.

The last time the Senate passed a budget was on April 29, 2009.  Fact!    

Hell, even the left leaning PolitiFact agrees we've had no budget.  What more do you need?!


----------



## uscitizen (May 17, 2012)

Liability said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > She's right
> ...



Ohh Boehner is obviously very right, just not very correct.
And no I am not defending Pelosi, I think she should be replaced.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...



Republicans drove Congressional approval ratings to a historic low last summer,maybe they are shooting for a new record.


----------



## Annie (May 17, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



I know you believe there's no response. I'll not try to dissuade you. Obama loses as he should.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > All 5 where passed by both houses and signed by Obama
> ...


Yep its not true because you say so.
Notice how first you say they are not budget because they were not singed by Obama then when confronted with the fact that they are you move the goal posts and claim they arent budgets just because you say so
I just posted several instances of the senate passing budgets after 2010 you illiterate retard
Furthermore when politfact says that Obama lies when he says water is wet because ice isnt wet its hard to label them as left leaning
So come back when your response to the posting of 5 budget passed after 2010 isnt. Nope no budgets have been passed because I say so


----------



## Annie (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Actually what you meant to say above, is, "Listen to my nonsense. Suspend belief, and be free! The government will care for you and yours. It's a beautiful morning!


Until it isn't. Never mind that.


----------



## uscitizen (May 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



both candidates should lose.  Unfortunately we do not have a no confidence option on the ballot.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> I can't wait 'til she gets the gavel back.



Not a CHANCE of that happening. She'll be dead and buried 50 years before the Dems take back the House.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Look idiot! A "Continuing Resolution" is a resolution to continue spending at previous spending levels with some minor changes. A budget is a new spending plan. Hopefully this will clear it up for you.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Good for Pelosi!
> 
> A Speaker who actually accomplished something on the job



Yup she accomplished the recession. Congratulations, Nancy.


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Good for Pelosi!
> ...



She did?

I imagine you could tell us which piece of Pelosi legislation caused the recession?


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


thx for proving that you cannot read


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I know the written word is a challenge for you, so here's a picture. Unemployment rate vs party in control of Congress.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



So according to you changing spending is not new.


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That's very cute..

But to blame Pelosi, you need to be able to tell us "Pelosi did this, this and this.....which caused a recession"

Now.....which specific bill caused the curve to do that?


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Who Knew that Nancy who became speaker in 2007 caused the housing bubble that started in 2002


----------



## Zoom (May 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...



Could you imagine Bohner and Romney running this country?  

Oh dear god.


----------



## Zoom (May 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > She's right
> ...



You actually like who replaced her? 

Seriously, do you?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



A "Continuing Resolution" is not a budget.


----------



## Dot Com (May 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Good for Pelosi!
> 
> A Speaker who actually accomplished something on the job


This is true.


Zoom said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Pelosi TCB. Boehner? Not so much.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



A continuing resolution is a type of appropriations legislation used by the United States Congress to fund government agencies if a formal appropriations bill has not been signed into law by the end of the Congressional fiscal year. The legislation takes the form of a joint resolution, and provides funding for existing federal programs at current or reduced levels.

come back when you know what a budget is


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Pelosi led the House of Representatives into irresponsible actions and inactions that caused the recession. It was not so much her individual actions as it was the actions of the House which she led, and the Senate, led by her accomplice, Harry Reid


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The housing bubble started with the "Community Reinvestment Act". That was obama's main competition for worst President in history, James Earl Carter.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Odd how you Cannot name a single one of those actions.
Well tis not odd at all


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 17, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



ROTFL so the housing bubble according to you started in 1979.
Id also like to know how the CRA which made it so banks did not make loans to people based on the color of their skin caused the housing bubble but like always you will not explain because you are just a brainwashed brain dead zombie regurgitating shit fed to you by your overlords


----------



## American_Jihad (May 17, 2012)

"Oh Rahm, that is stimulating"​


----------



## Dot Com (May 17, 2012)

say what you will but Speaker Pelosi (D) got things done.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 17, 2012)

We have to pass the cuts to find out what they are


----------



## Dot Com (May 17, 2012)

I miss the days when the House "did something"  They don't do anything now. NOTHING!!!


----------



## MikeK (May 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> What is the reason Nancy Pelosi and her pals were tossed out of leadership in the House?


For one thing Pelosi's first order of business as Speaker was to announce that impeachment (of George W. Bush) was "off the table," which severely offended many Democrat supporters, including me.  And while she and other high-level Democrats tried to justify that glaring example of _honor among thieves_ by saying impeachment would distract from more important Congressional efforts, what it did was plant the seeds of disappointment and alienation which led to Republicans re-taking the Congress in the next election.  

Expanding on the same issue, Obama's failure to address the Bush Administration's many egregious crimes by ordering Holder to appoint special prosecutors instilled a sense of disappointment with his performance beginning in his first week in Office.  That sense of disappointment has grown incrementally during the past three-and-a-half years and is boldly reflected in the surprising poll numbers we are seeing today.  If an obvious mutt like Romney can run neck-in-neck with Obama the only possible reason for that is Obama's mojo isn't working as well as it did back in '07.  Many (most?) of those whom he got over on back then are not going for the same upward gaze and inspirational rap anymore.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > "To toss this into the mix right now, saying we have to have cuts that exceed even the  extent to which we lift the debt ceiling, is really immature [and] irresponsible," she said. "Let's get serious."
> 
> 
> True. This is at the core of rightist extremism and idiocy.
> ...



Strange how lefties don't even understand the guy they pretend they admire. If we actually employed Keynes theories we would not have a trillions of debt in the first place, nor would the government continue to run a deficit when the numbers say the economy is recovering. All the bulshit about the economy needing to heal is actually neo-Keynsian lies used to justify ridiculous economic practices that no sane person would ever employ.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Why did for the years we had a top tax rate of 90% did the wealthy NOT leave like you people claim they will?



How many years was that?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Do you have any idea what is actually happening in Greece?


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Yea an economic depression because they were duped by conservatives who told them austerity would make them rich


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



You do realize that state budgets and budgets from other countries are irrelevant to what you are discussing, don't you? Hell, the budgets that pass the House are irrelevant here, unless the Senate passes them.

When was the last time the Senate of the United States of America passed a budget?


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Why did for the years we had a top tax rate of 90% did the wealthy NOT leave like you people claim they will?
> ...



over 30


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > "To toss this into the mix right now, saying we have to have cuts that exceed even the &#8230; extent to which we lift the debt ceiling, is really immature [and] irresponsible," she said. "Let's get serious."
> ...


Well if wasn&#8217;t for Bush and the GOP we would of still had surpluses in the 00&#8217;s.
Furthermore dumbass Keynes showed that increasing government deficits in a depressed economy is a good thing. So plz learn the difference between recovery and a depressed economy so you can  enter the discussion with a clue
Yea odd how Europe is still in a recession and losing more jobs when they refused to followed that Keynsian bullshit and do the opposite of it.
But plz don&#8217;t let reality get in the way of your ignorance.
implmented Keenisain polcies is now ading jobs and growing, every country who did the opposite is losing more jobs and seeing shitty growh/more recession


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



I love it when idiots don't read what they post.

From your link.



> The short-term funding measures are necessary because Congress has  failed to complete its full budget appropriations process, which has  become a victim of sharp partisan divisions over spending priorities.



In other words, you posted 4 links, and the only mention of a budget in any of them is to mention that there isn't one.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > She's right
> ...


So the media should stop calling the Mittwit 'Governor Romney'?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 18, 2012)

What an idiot
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV-05TLiiLU]Pelosi: "We Have to Pass the Bill So That You Can Find Out What Is In It" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Buford (May 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> why did reagan have a tax rate over 50% on the top tax bracket during his watch?



So Reagan had a tax rate of over 50%.  Interesting.  Tell us how he did that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> say what you will but Speaker Pelosi (D) got things done.



So did Newt, I hate both of them. I actually like Boehner because he does so little.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

I love it. Republcians tell us Passing spending bills means they didnt pass a budget because well we are now going to redefine english and say that a spending bill is only a budget if we say so


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > say what you will but Speaker Pelosi (D) got things done.
> ...



who knew that someone would like some one for getting nohting done. I wish if I saty on my ass and didnt work my employer would like me more


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



The less the government get's done the more money is saved. Did you forget about obama's 16 trillion dollar debt?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



You know less about Greece than you do about this country, amazing.

Here is a chart showing the austerity measures and the nominal spending "cuts" in Europe.







here are the same numbers in constant US dollars (2009).






The austerity measures in Greece mostly come from raising taxes, not spending cuts. No one ever told anyone it would make them rich, they just told them that their government would collapse unless they dealt with the massive debt and constant deficits.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Wrong. This country has only had an income tax for about 100 years now. The income tax was at 90% or higher in 1944 and 1945, and then again from 1954 through 1963. That is less than half the time you just claimed.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



The Democrats had nothing to do with that?

Keynes did not show anything, he theorized that targeted, timely, and temporary spending by the government would help lift the economy out of a recession. He never advocated massive government spending nor did he think that government spending was a panacea for anything. His theory was based on the government targeting spending in the areas of the economy that most need it, and doing it when it was needed. 

The stimulus failed on all counts to meet Keynes theory. It did not target the areas that needed it, a good portion of it still has not been spent, and it is now enshrined as a permanent part of out budget. The only jobs it created or saved were imaginary.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> I love it. Republcians tell us Passing spending bills means they didnt pass a budget because well we are now going to redefine english and say that a spending bill is only a budget if we say so



No.

Budget is a legally defined term in the United States, Congress is legally required to pass one every year. It has not happened for over 3 years.

Congressional Budget and Impoundment Control Act of 1974 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Go work for the government.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




Jesus so a1cording to you the government doing shit like cutting spending and raising taxes increase deficits.
Come back when you are not such a retard that you blame Obama for debt accrued under Reagan


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Yes democrats are not responsible for polices enacted by republicans


Quantum Windbag said:


> Keynes did not show anything,


Okay then reality does not show anything


Quantum Windbag said:


> The stimulus failed on all counts to meet Keynes theory. It did not target the areas that needed it, a good portion of it still has not been spent, and it is now enshrined as a permanent part of out budget. The only jobs it created or saved were imaginary.


I see so increasing spending on areas seeing the most losses is not targeting areas that need it most.
Who knew that temporary spending because enshrined as permanent not anyone with a brain
The 4 million with jobs because of the stimulus act dont think they are very imaginary


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > I love it. Republcians tell us Passing spending bills means they didnt pass a budget because well we are now going to redefine english and say that a spending bill is only a budget if we say so
> ...



Jesus who knew legally having to pass spending bills every year and doing so means you are breaking the law and not getting budgets


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

It is really pathetic how republicans cannot learn from history. Argentina in 1998 was told to implement austerity to save its economy so it began doing so and immediate went into an economic depression. So the GOP then tells us that if we do the same thing it will result in a different outcome.
I cant wait for Syriza to win Greece elections and ends austerely and Greece begins recovering and then the GOP will claim that the reason is because of austerity in in 2010-2011 (of which when they claim does not exists)


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



The Democrats happily ran deficits when Pelosi took over the House in 2006.

Reality show that no government in history has ever properly implemented Keynes theory. what does your reality show?

The stimulus cut taxes, that is not targeted spending. It did nothing to shore up the housing industry, which was the main driver of the recession. Its spending was targeted to state governments, not the private sector. Krugman actually praised it for this, claiming that it would produce the fastest possible spending. Believe it or not, not a single state government did anything to help the economy of their states, all they did was use it to protect government programs that already existed in the hope that the economy would bounce back just as quickly as usual. Do you remember the Summer of Recovery in 2009?

How would you know what anyone with a brain knew?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Who knew Ried was a Republican?



> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has said he would not bring a budget to the floor for a vote this year, the Hill reports, which would make this the third straight year without such a resolution.



Reid says he won't bring budget to floor this year | Campaign 2012 | Washington Examiner

You lose.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Yep they happily ran deficits due to Bush and GOP policies implemented before they came into power
I see so cutting taxes for certain industries is now not targeted. Do you not know what targeted means?
Furthermore the whole stimulus wasn't tax cuts dumbass. The stimulus housing tax credit ended the housing fall and partially reversed it
Furhtermore billions where spent on construction of housing products and other contrcution all of which targeted weak areas.
So come back when you have a clue
Also come back when you are not such a retard that you think states not laying off thousands of workers is not helping the economy. Just like in Greece your response is "unemployment is good"
Yes I remember the 2009 summer recovery where the recession ended So plz post more regurgitated talking points that have no basis in reality
The problem here is that you are not trying to be honest
or intelligent you're just trying to score political points


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> It is really pathetic how republicans cannot learn from history. Argentina in 1998 was told to implement austerity to save its economy so it began doing so and immediate went into an economic depression. So the GOP then tells us that if we do the same thing it will result in a different outcome.
> I cant wait for Syriza to win Greece elections and ends austerely and Greece begins recovering and then the GOP will claim that the reason is because of austerity in in 2010-2011 (of which when they claim does not exists)



Huh?

The year Argentina imposed austerity measures was 1952, not 1998. Whose history are we supposed to learn from? That was right after they elected Juan Peron for the second time.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Yes reid saying he wont bring the GOP budget for a vote means no budget was passed.
See when all you try to do is score political points it results in you making posts that even a retard would call retarded
Perhaps if you were trying to find the truth and be intelligent instead of winning then you would not be a retard


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 18, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > It is really pathetic how republicans cannot learn from history. Argentina in 1998 was told to implement austerity to save its economy so it began doing so and immediate went into an economic depression. So the GOP then tells us that if we do the same thing it will result in a different outcome.
> ...


Jesus I'm talking about the Argentinana economic depression/ financial crissis in the late 90's/early 00s and you think the year 1952 is relevant
Next will you tell me Ford producing T cars in the 30's means Saving the American auto industry could not of happened 
But go on trying to distract from the fact that everytiem asuteirty is tried it fails


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...




I realize you hate Reagan because he destroyed the Russian, I realize obama is a failure and you will support a failure, no need to advance your stupidity with a discussion.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Once again you demonstrate you are just making shit up

You claim "Pelosi caused the recession" yet you cannot point to a single piece of legeslation that could have created a recession.  Congress passes budgets and passes laws. The 2007 Congress was tightly restricted by Bush veto threats and did not pass much significant legeslation.  The 2007 budget was passed by the Republican controlled Congress.


----------



## MuadDib (May 18, 2012)

Fuck Nancy Pelosi. She's a hack. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## WillowTree (May 18, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...



you have to be retarded to think she is right.


----------



## RoadVirus (May 18, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...



So Nutty Nancy thinks it's just fine to have out-of-control spending? What a freak of nature.


----------



## MuadDib (May 18, 2012)

What a freak!


----------



## Dr.House (May 18, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > gawd, does anyone take that woman serious anymore?
> ...



The OP is an idiot...


----------



## Dot Com (May 18, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > She's right
> ...



 Calling former Speakers "Speaker" is proper protocol.  Why do you think Gingrich is still referred to by his interviewers as "Speaker Gingrich".  Same goes for Presidents 

Glad to help 

edit: thanks to Mod for editing his meltdown as this isn't the Flame Zone.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



That is not what he said. He said he would not bring any budget up for a vote. He lied though, because the Republicans managed to force the Senate to vote on the Ryan budget and the Obama budget. Guess which one got more votes.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



If that is what you are talking about why did you mention austerity? What happened in Argentina was a revolution, and the new government defaulted on its debt and went on a massive public works project and gave everyone without a job 150 Pesos a month. Can you explain the similarities between a country totally defaulting on the debt and a country raising taxes to reduce the debt, because I don't see it.


----------



## Oddball (May 18, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Jesus I'm talking about the Argentinana economic depression/ financial crissis in the late 90's/early 00s *and you think the year 1952 is relevant*
> Next will you tell me Ford producing T cars in the 30's means Saving the American auto industry could not of happened
> But go on trying to distract from the fact that everytiem asuteirty is tried it fails


The year 1952 is relevant every time you lolberal moonbats are talking tax rates.


----------



## freedombecki (May 20, 2012)

Zoom said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > She's right
> ...


Yes I could. The press would be so pissy it would turn itself inside out and inside out again.

Then, all leftist rags would go out of business, because their supporters would realize what partisan hacks the fifth column has become to set aside neutrality for trying to BE what it isn't. Instead of being a bouncing board for people deciding to do the right thing, it has made itself into a downhill sliding board to land the people in the mire of muddled marxism.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 20, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > "To toss this into the mix right now, saying we have to have cuts that exceed even the  extent to which we lift the debt ceiling, is really immature [and] irresponsible," she said. "Let's get serious."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what cuts is it that Nancy Pelosi's proposed, Clayton?  What I find laughable about her comment...let's get serious...is that when it comes to cutting spending, every time a Republican even suggests cuts, "San Fran Nan" immediately attacks them for being "anti" something.

As for "fostering economic recovery"?  Wasn't Nancy Pelosi backing Cap & Trade legislation?  Card Check legislation?  ObamaCare?  Moratoriums on drilling?  Dodd Frank?  Just what fostering of economic recovery did she ever do?  Seriously...this is the woman that thinks unemployment compensation is the best boost to the economy.  That's the ONLY thing she's pushed...more money for people that SHE helped keep out of work.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 20, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Where exactly did you come up with the notion that the Obama Stimulus was what created 4 million jobs, Star?  If you'll remember...the Obama Administration had to invent a new economic statistic "jobs saved" BECAUSE the Obama Stimulus created so few jobs.


----------



## rightwinger (May 20, 2012)

Oldstyle said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



What is so hard to understand about jobs saved?

If you are losing 700,000 jobs a month like Bush was and you take actions to slow it down to 100,000.......you don't think you are saving jobs?


----------



## Buford (May 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



And claiming those "actions" slowed down the job loss is like claiming Obama saved the earth from a Martian invasion.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (May 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Historical Top Tax Rate



We had Slavery long ago too, why do you want to go back to idiot ideals?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 22, 2012)

Oldstyle said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



They even included temp jobs that lasted as little as a month as new jobs.


----------



## driveby (May 22, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (May 22, 2012)

The only things immature and irresponsible are people who think the piggy bank is bottomless and the deficit doesn't have negative consequences.


----------



## Liability (May 22, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> She's right
> 
> Pelosi: Boehner
> 
> ...



No.  She's not "right."

She's clearly wrong.  And she's a fucking moron.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Trust me, Winger...I completely understand about "jobs saved".  It was a statistic that this Administration invented because the numbers for "jobs created" were so bad.  What was it in the Obama Stimulus that slowed job loss?  TARP is what stopped the bleeding...the Obama Stimulus rewarded the public sector unions and green energy big shots that had gotten Barry into the Oval Office while it left everyone else twisting in the wind.


----------



## Annie (May 22, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



We've not had a US budget passed by Congress in over 3 years. What we have are reports from CBO on how money is being spent. It's being spent much faster than it's coming in, though Obama would like to change the coming in part and going out part too! It's unsustainable:

United States federal budget - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Timing of solutions
> 
> How urgently should the U.S. put plans in place to address its budget challenges? Fed Chair Ben Bernanke stated in January 2007: "The longer we wait, the more severe, the more draconian, the more difficult the objectives are going to be. I think the right time to start was about 10 years ago."[87]
> [edit] Total outlays in recent budget submissions
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (May 22, 2012)

The jobs saved defense.  lol

Impossible to quantify.  Pelosi would say it saved 500,000,000...


----------



## Papageorgio (May 22, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> The jobs saved defense.  lol
> 
> Impossible to quantify.  Pelosi would say it saved 500,000,000...



a day!


----------

